# Networking on Gnome-boxes

## ShanaXXII

Hey,

I'm trying to get networking to work on this vm of mine running on ubuntu 10.04 linux-2.6.32 on Gnome-Boxes.

And I'm kind of confused how I'm suppose to achieve this?

I see a eth2 interface and I get an address back from it when I run 

```
dhclient eth2
```

But other than that, pinging anything does not work.

It seems the ping detects the site, but the vm cannot receive anything:

```
~ $ ping www.google.com

PING www.google.com (172.217.10.99) 56(64) bytes of data.

```

I saw this wiki: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/QEMU/Options#Networking

but am not really sure where I'm suppose to pass these arguments into gnome-boxes..?

What configurations am I missing?

----------

## papas

i think Qemu does not support ICMP, you have to find another way to test your connection.

----------

## Hu

ICMP works fine in Qemu VMs, if you use the right type of virtual NIC.

OP: why are you using such ancient guests?  How did you configure the VM?

----------

## ShanaXXII

Thanks everyone!

I was trying to get it running because my operating systems course at my University made us program on linux-2.6.

The starter code won't compile on new systems because there are so many deprecated code in the starter code.

I really hoped we could've developed on a newer system. Really disappointed ):

And even though, I used gentoo for a while, kernel programming is still new to me haha xD

----------

## papas

 *Hu wrote:*   

> ICMP works fine in Qemu VMs, if you use the right type of virtual NIC.
> 
> 

 

How you do that? 

Any guide i  found (and i have follow it) i cant "pinging" ...

Which NIC i have to use?

----------

## Hu

I like the virtio NIC, since a guest with the proper virtio drivers is more efficient with it than with software emulation of hardware that actually exists.

```
-device virtio-net-pci,netdev=lan,mac=52:54:00:00:00:02 -netdev tap,id=lan,script=no,downscript=no,ifname=tap01
```

----------

## papas

Thank you

----------

